# Impossible Whopper



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

It’s here and damn BK has a good advertising crew. The burger itself, meh...anyone else give it a go? I can’t recall the last time I had BK to make a comparison but the only thing impossible about it is the fact that it’s impossible I’ll ever purchase another one.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I was thinking of giving it a try just to see what it's like. An article about its nutrition says it's not much better than a regular beef burger, and no better for the environment, though those are things I'm not normally thinking about when I stop by BK, which is about once every 5 years or so, if that. I do find their Whoppers tasty.


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

I'd have to disagree with the good advertising crew.

I've not yet heard of such a thing.


----------



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

I have tried it and thought it was pretty darned good. Maybe it's because I haven't had meat in quite a while, but honestly I totally couldn't tell it wasn't.

For sure these won't get many hard-core meat eaters to go veg, but for those who want to but have a hard time with meat cravings and want some sort of comparable substitute, Impossible and Beyond products seem to be the most promising solution so far. They may not be exactly healthy and I don't think anyone is condoning eating Impossible burgers regularly, but if it takes away from the demand for beef by that much then it is good in so many ways. Since you originally posted this, Impossible and Beyond have gotten wildly more popular, which to me, hopefully, translates to less demand for meat. I have actually always liked the old black bean and some soy 'burgers', but many don't, and I never thought of them as actual meat substitutes that would ever sway anyone who wanted to give up real meat. Impossible and Beyond I think actually can. We had a Beyond Burger night for my girlfriend's parents, and her step-dad who is a definite meat-eater and thought he would hate it, actually liked it and said even he couldn't tell.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Lone Rager said:


> I was thinking of giving it a try just to see what it's like. An article about its nutrition says it's not much better than a regular beef burger, and *no better for the environment,* though those are things I'm not normally thinking about when I stop by BK, which is about once every 5 years or so, if that. I do find their Whoppers tasty.


Actually you are wrong about the environment bit. The Impossible and Beyond meat is much better for the environment. Take a few min to watch this Mark Rober video;





After watching that I was convinced to replace more animal meat with plant based meat.



ojito said:


> I have tried it and thought it was pretty darned good. Maybe it's because I haven't had meat in quite a while, but honestly I totally couldn't tell it wasn't.
> 
> For sure these won't get many hard-core meat eaters to go veg, but for those who want to but have a hard time with meat cravings and want some sort of comparable substitute, Impossible and Beyond products seem to be the most promising solution so far. They may not be exactly healthy and I don't think anyone is condoning eating Impossible burgers regularly, but if it takes away from the demand for beef by that much then it is good in so many ways. Since you originally posted this, Impossible and Beyond have gotten wildly more popular, which to me, hopefully, translates to less demand for meat. I have actually always liked the old black bean and some soy 'burgers', but many don't, and I never thought of them as actual meat substitutes that would ever sway anyone who wanted to give up real meat. Impossible and Beyond I think actually can. We had a Beyond Burger night for my girlfriend's parents, and her step-dad who is a definite meat-eater and thought he would hate it, actually liked it and said even he couldn't tell.


My wife has been using a company called "imperfect produce" for a few years and they started offering the impossible "beef" so she has added it to our regular shipments. I love it. to me it is just as tasty if not better than real beef in many ways. I realize it is not really healthier, but I certainly feel better knowing that by purchasing it I am helping reduce the number of cows needed.... As more and more people turn to it the cost will go down and eventually be cheaper than beef. Once the market hits that point we will see a shift to less cows being raised, which means less methane, less damage to land, etc, etc, etc. The benefits are huge.

The burgers my wife makes with that meat are amazing!

She did Gyro style burritos with it a few days ago.

I won't ever plan to buy ground beef again when I have a constant supply of this in the freezer.

That said, I still eat steak from time to time as a treat and I will get a regular meat burger if the places we happen to go to do not offer the impossible meat.


----------



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

Klurejr said:


> ... helping reduce the number of cows needed....
> less methane, less damage to land, etc, etc, etc. The benefits are huge.


YESSSSSSSSSS.

Almost every single problem we see on our public lands here is directly or indirectly related to cows, but mostly directly. But don't get me started.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

ojito said:


> YESSSSSSSSSS.
> 
> Almost every single problem we see on our public lands here is directly or indirectly related to cows, but mostly directly. But don't get me started.


think of all the new single track we could have if the west was not all fenced off for cattle grazing.....


----------



## ojito (Jun 20, 2010)

Klurejr said:


> think of all the new single track we could have if the west was not all fenced off for cattle grazing.....


The list of benefits would be pages and pages...


----------



## drich (Oct 9, 2015)

I love impossible burgers. Even my wife who is a carnivore will choose an impossible burger over meat. I've found that some chain restaurants overcook them which leaves them too dried out. When I cook them at home on our BBQ they are perfect. It's great that impossible and beyond are becoming so available. We have some local pizza places that have beyond meat and vegan cheese as toppings.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I try to eat clean and try to avoid processed foods as much as possible but recently I have tried Beyond Meat hamburger patties and sausages. We made them at home. Both were really tasty and I liked the chewy texture. Impossible burger and beyond meat aren't necessarily less fatty or caloric than their real-*meat* counterparts, but that doesn't necessarily mean they're bad for you. Compared to its competitor, the Impossible Burger, nutritionists said the *Beyond* Burger had the *healthier* protein source (Just sayin'  ) sauce : Beyond Meat will soon be on the menu at 11 food chains. Nutritionists say its 'bleeding' veggie burger is healthy despite being processed.

I've been vegetarian since 18 and vegan the past 7 years.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

cyclelicious said:


> I try to eat clean and try to avoid processed foods as much as possible but recently I have tried Beyond Meat hamburger patties and sausages. We made them at home. Both were really tasty and I liked the chewy texture. Impossible burger and beyond meat aren't necessarily less fatty or caloric than their real-*meat* counterparts, but that doesn't necessarily mean they're bad for you. Compared to its competitor, the Impossible Burger, nutritionists said the *Beyond* Burger had the *healthier* protein source (Just sayin'  ) sauce : Beyond Meat will soon be on the menu at 11 food chains. Nutritionists say its 'bleeding' veggie burger is healthy despite being processed.
> 
> I've been vegetarian since 18 and vegan the past 7 years.


Yeah if you watch that Mark Rober video I linked he goes to Beyond and Impossible and actually sees all the ingredients that are in them. The Vegetable oils are what help bind things and give it that burger sizzle on the grill, also what makes them similar in caloric value to ground beef.

I look forward to the day when the impossible, Beyond and others R&D is rewarded with big sales. The real win is replacing consumption of cow meat with consumption of veggies. Less Water wasted, less land ruined, less methane in the air.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I reckon meat eaters would do a LOT more good buying from a small local farm than trading one industrial farmed product for another. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

WHALENARD said:


> I reckon meat eaters would do a LOT more good buying from a small local farm than trading one industrial farmed product for another.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


How does Burger King or other large food chains do that?

I agree that supporting local is the way to go whenever possible.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Klurejr said:


> think of all the new single track we could have if the west was not all fenced off for cattle grazing.....


Don't forget to account for all of the singletrack you've ridden that was created by cows to begin with.

I'm no cow apologist. But they do burn in some really good trail.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Klurejr said:


> How does Burger King or other large food chains do that?


Burgerville manages to do it stating that 70% of their product comes from farms within 400 miles.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

WHALENARD said:


> Burgerville manages to do it stating that 70% of their product comes from farms within 400 miles.


That is easier to do when you are a smaller localized chain. A big international company like Burger King or McDonalds is gonna have a harder time sourcing from hundreds of small farms. I am not saying it is impossible, but very difficult, costly and time consuming. Plus the volume they need is probably not something a small farm can provide.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I've not eaten meat in a long time, but I kinda like the Impossible. I am told by people who are non-vegetarians that the Impossible is nearly indistinguishable from a meat burger. I don't think it's going to change the world, but it's interesting that this is possible.

I had one at Burger King. for the folks who absolutely don't want any animal products, I _think _BK grills the burgers on the same equipment as their regular patties. in my case, mixing beef fat into my veggie burger would make me sick because my body does not know what to do with that. it's happened, I end up vomiting and get the runs for a few hours. if that's the case, ask BK to cook the burger separately. I think that means they microwave it, which kind of takes all the fun out of eating a flame-grilled burger.

I usually don't eat fast food unless I am traveling. it's good to know I have an option if BK it the only place I can eat on a route, but there are usually better options for vegan fast food. Taco Bell actually has had good veggie options for a few years and I can't go wrong with Chiptotle.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

mack_turtle said:


> I've not eaten meat in a long time, but I kinda like the Impossible. I am told by people who are non-vegetarians that the Impossible is nearly indistinguishable from a meat burger. I don't think it's going to change the world, but it's interesting that this is possible.
> 
> I had one at Burger King. for the folks who absolutely don't want any animal products, I _think _BK grills the burgers on the same equipment as their regular patties. in my case, mixing beef fat into my veggie burger would make me sick because my body does not know what to do with that. it's happened, I end up vomiting and get the runs for a few hours. if that's the case, ask BK to cook the burger separately. I think that means they microwave it, which kind of takes all the fun out of eating a flame-grilled burger.
> 
> I usually don't eat fast food unless I am traveling. it's good to know I have an option if BK it the only place I can eat on a route, but there are usually better options for vegan fast food. Taco Bell actually has had good veggie options for a few years and I can't go wrong with Chiptotle.


I feel for you, that would be horrible to get something like that and find out later it shared cooking space and utensils with meat products, or for those with a peanut allergy, soy allergy, etc.

I have only had the impossible/beyond meat a few times from fast food since i don't eat it that much. But having it at home when my wife makes it is amazing.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Klurejr said:


> That is easier to do when you are a smaller localized chain. A big international company like Burger King or McDonalds is gonna have a harder time sourcing from hundreds of small farms. I am not saying it is impossible, but very difficult, costly and time consuming. Plus the volume they need is probably not something a small farm can provide.


I get that, for sure. I think we're speaking to different points deviating from post # 13 though. Ultimately there isn't much socially redeemable about the main players fast food model. It represents the proverbial race to the bottom we excel at.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

WHALENARD said:


> I get that, for sure. I think we're speaking to different points deviating from post # 13 though. Ultimately there isn't much socially redeemable about the main players fast food model. It represents the proverbial race to the bottom we excel at.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


True. Fast Food is just horrible in itself, as is walmart, amazon, etc. All these giant companies that make it easier to get goods fast and cheap have also ruined the small business brick n motor stores.

I don't think there is anything we as consumers can do to stop that. The convenience factor is too great.

But if the impossible/beyond meat thing grows big enough it could have a measurable impact on the environment without having to change peoples habits, so for that reason I applaud fast food chains for making it a viable option.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mikesee said:


> Don't forget to account for all of the singletrack you've ridden that was created by cows to begin with.
> 
> I'm no cow apologist. But they do burn in some really good trail.


Not just the building of trails but they make great trail side features for a short time.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Klurejr said:


> I don't think there is anything we as consumers can do to stop that. The convenience factor is too great.


Let your wallet speak and while agree amazon is sorta a one stop for almost everything I started to abandon them after their prime went over $100and I realized my world does not come to an end when I do not have 2 days shipping and that amazon is not the cheapest on default.

But back to the topic at hand, I am a veggie since the 90's and like the taste of the beyond etc stuff.
My gf is an omnivore but also likes it and also sees more and more what we are doing to mother earth with the excessive meat consumption so the beyond so beyond stuff helps her to lower her meat intake.


----------

